# American Charter regulations question.



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Can't seem to find the answer, but I heard that in order to operate a charter sailboat in the US (or maybe it was just CA) the hull needed to be laid up in America. Any truth in this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

* Jones Act - and answer typically was NO but recently an amendment was made and this is the exception for using foreign built vessels as charters...

BASIC ELIGIBILITY REQUIREMENTS​ * There are some basic requirements for a vessel to qualify for a waiver under this program:
The vessel must be at least three years old.
The vessel must be of at least 5 net tons (approximately 24' in length).
The vessel, when in service, cannot carry more than 12 passengers.
The intended use must be to carry passengers only. Activities such as carriage of cargo, commercial fishing, towing, dredging and salvage do not qualify for this program. Sport fishing is permitted as long as the fish caught are not sold commercially.
The vessel must be owned by a U.S.-Citizen.
The vessel must meet all other U.S. Coast Guard requirements for a Coastwise Trade Endorsement before it can engage in commercial service. 
Once a waiver is received, the applicant should file for a Coastwise Trade Endorsement for the passenger trade with the U.S. Coast Guard (USCG).

source: http://www.marad.dot.gov/Programs/smallvessel/index.html

other interesting site (how I got there) -> http://www.nacocharters.org/whyjoin.php5


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Jody! Good news!


----------

